# wifi qui déconnecte sans cesse



## cheepp (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour

Depuis plusieurs jour mon Mac se déconnecte du wifi mais pas mon Ipad ce n'est donc pas la freebox. Je dois déconnecter ma box puis j'ai de nouveau le wifi connecté, mais cela ne dure pas et ça recommence.
Dans réseau j'ai wifi activé  mais non connecté. La fenêtre me demandant le code  wap s'ouvre je rentre ce dernier et il n'est pas accepté, alors que c'est bien le bon. Je débranche donc la box puis le wifi est de nouveau connecté.
Avez vous une idée sur le problème?
IMac OS 10.9.5


----------



## luc1en (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

vérifier dans les paramètres de la Freebox que la largeur de bande est à 20MHz.
On lit ici ou là qu'avec 40 MHz, la vitesse est meilleure ou autre amélioration. J'ai essayé, tout allait bien jusqu'à la première reconnexion (extinction du MacBook), le mot de passe WAP n'était jamais reconnu.


----------



## cheepp (2 Novembre 2015)

cheepp a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Depuis plusieurs jour mon Mac se déconnecte du wifi mais pas mon Ipad ce n'est donc pas la freebox. Je dois déconnecter ma box puis j'ai de nouveau le wifi connecté, mais cela ne dure pas et ça recommence.
> Dans réseau j'ai wifi activé  mais non connecté. La fenêtre me demandant le code  wap s'ouvre je rentre ce dernier et il n'est pas accepté, alors que c'est bien le bon. Je débranche donc la box puis le wifi est de nouveau connecté.
> ...


----------



## cheepp (2 Novembre 2015)

Merci Luc1en
J'ai regardé dans le menu défilant de la box révolution, mais nulle part je ne trouve  Mhz.


----------



## luc1en (2 Novembre 2015)

cheepp a dit:


> Merci Luc1en
> J'ai regardé dans le menu défilant de la box révolution, mais nulle part je ne trouve  Mhz.


Tu te connectes à ton interface de gestion avec un navigateur web mafreebox.freebox.fr
Puis Paramètres de la Freebox>Réseau local>Wifi>onglet Configuration Radio


----------



## cheepp (2 Novembre 2015)

Voilà c'était sur 20MHz et canal 11 je vais attendre pour voir le changement de canal peut il améliorer la chose?. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne mais jusqu'à quand?
Merci à toi.


----------



## cheepp (2 Novembre 2015)

cheepp a dit:


> Voilà c'était sur 20MHz et canal 11 je vais attendre pour voir le changement de canal peut il améliorer la chose?. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne mais jusqu'à quand?
> Merci à toi.



Voilà ça n'aura pas duré longtemps il a fallut que je re démarre la box.


----------

